# Bildschirm nach Standby verzerrt



## Bondi007 (9. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

habe folgendes Problem, wenn mein Monitor in den Standby geht, und ich ihn wieder aus dem schlaf erwecke, ist mein Bild verzerrt (AOC G2778VQ) , der Monitor 2 bleibt danach normal, in der anzeige. muss dann den rechne neu starten dann geht alles wieder (Siehe Fotos)

Als Grafikkarte habe ich die Geforce GTX 1070 Gamesrock edition von Palit. Der Monitor ist per Displayport Angeschlossen

Der aktuelle Geforce Treiber ist im moment drauf (Version 416.16)

Hat wer einen tipp, oder Lösung, das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen?
Lieben Gruß


----------



## Stratov (25. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Bondi007,

helfen kann ich dir dabei leider auch nicht aber ich habe den selben Fehler wie du set kurzem. Mein System unterscheidet sich maßgebilch von deinem i5 3570k, z77-Chip EVGA GTX 970.
Treiber sind ebenfalls aktuell was mich aber hier stuzg macht ich habe auch einen AOC G2460V als erst Bildschirm 24" auf DP ich glaube inzwischen das letzte Win Update könnte vllt was zerschoßen haben.
ich teste morgen mal ob das über den HDMI Anschluss an der GraKa ebenfalls passiert. 

Ist dein zweiter Monitor am Mainboard oder grafikkarte?

Gruß
Stratov


----------



## DannySan (27. Oktober 2018)

Moin,

selbe Problem an einem Acer Predator WQHD mit einer 1080ti MSI.

Bin der Meinung erst seit letztem Nvidia Update tritt der Fehler auf. würde mal den Treiber davor probieren, da hatte ich dieses Phänomen nämlich nicht


----------



## LXYRXX (8. November 2018)

Habe das selbe Problem seit etwa 8 Wochen, mein Bildschirm schaltet nach 30 Minuten ab bei Reaktivierung tritt es immer mal wieder auf! PC Standby habe ich aber alles aus..

Nutze auch ein AOC G2778VQ per Displayport an einer GTX 1080 (Treiber 416.81), bei dem zweiten Monitor tritt es aber nicht auf, dieser ist immer normal.
Windows -Neuinstallation, Displayport an der Grafikkarte wechseln, PCI-E Energiesparoptionen komplett ausschalten usw hat alles nichts gebracht.. 

Jemand ne Idee/Lösung?

Gruß


----------



## Bondi007 (13. November 2018)

Habe das Problem immer noch, was ich nun halt gemacht habe, ixt das ich in den Energieoptionen die Zeit für Standby ausgeschaltet habe.


----------



## FreddyKrueger86 (25. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen, habe das Problem auch schon seit längerem. Mal war es wieder verschwunden, zur Zeit wieder häufiger. Habe einen AOC G2778VQ an Displayport und einen LG an DVI angeschlossen. Der LG bleibt ganz normal und der AOC hat das verzerrte Bild nach dem Standby. Habe keine Ahnung, wo das herkommen kann. Windows habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht neu aufgesetzt. Hat schon jemand eine Lösung? Gruß Stefan


----------



## LXYRXX (26. November 2018)

Habe das Problem leider auch noch und schon alles versucht..


----------



## LXYRXX (29. November 2018)

Ich denke ich hab ne Lösung gefunden hatte es mal die letzten Tage nicht mehr,
installiert mal im Gerätemanager den Treiber vom Monitor neu und dazu noch das neue NVIDIA Update seit dem habe ich das Problem nicht mehr.


----------

